#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   ...

## Goblin_Gaga

...
.  .       :
- ---,  --    --.
  :
- ,      ,    ,        .
    .  .

***

    ,     :
"    !"
     ,    .

***

          - .         ,     :
- ,  !

***

   , : " !".    : "    ".    : "".

      ... , ,     , ?

----------

